# Ipod shuffle stuck in a restore loop.



## E5150 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, I'm having a weird problem with my 2gb ipod shuffle that I'm hoping you guys can help me out with.

Whenever I plug it into my computer, a message in Itunes comes up saying the ipod is in recovery mode and needs to be restored. So I restored it no problem, and right after it finishes, the exact same message comes up saying it needs to be restored. Continue the endless loop. 

Here's the catch though: Windows recognizes the Ipod, and it shows up in Windows Explorer no problem.

I tried re-installing Itunes, no dice. Any ideas to get it working or is it broken?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I just had simular situation.
(and sorry, I know this is an old thread, but maybe you still have the same problem)

anyway, I restored my ipod, same message, did it a couple of times, decided I wasn't going to do this, cancled it the next time it came up
then I ejected the ipod from itunes. 
reset the ipod (from the ipod itself)
plugged it back in and it worked how it should.

you would have to look up how to reset the suffle, but on the nano its the menu and center button.

I might just have been lucky though


----------

